# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Fattura di vendita a Livigno da dichiarare in Intrastat

## Giannicola Bonora

Buonasera, scusatemi ma non riesco a trovare soluzione a un problema ed ho una certa urgenza, quindi provo con voi mentre continuo a cercare  :Smile: .
Un cliente sostiene che un soggetto passivo Iva italiano che vende a un operatore di Livigno debbe fare il modello Intrastat per questa cessione, ma non riesco a trovare niente che sostenga questa tesi. 
In particolare non saprei proprio che codice stato fargli mettere, in quanto non posso certo mettere IT come stato del cliente quando il venditore è italiano!  
Per San Marino, infatti è previsto l'appostio codice SM, ma non mi risulta che esista un analogo codice per Livigno... 
Grazie mille per l'aiuto e spero di essere in grado di ricambiare  :Smile:

----------


## forstmeier

> Buonasera, scusatemi ma non riesco a trovare soluzione a un problema ed ho una certa urgenza, quindi provo con voi mentre continuo a cercare .
> Un cliente sostiene che un soggetto passivo Iva italiano che vende a un operatore di Livigno debbe fare il modello Intrastat per questa cessione, ma non riesco a trovare niente che sostenga questa tesi. 
> In particolare non saprei proprio che codice stato fargli mettere, in quanto non posso certo mettere IT come stato del cliente quando il venditore è italiano!  
> Per San Marino, infatti è previsto l'appostio codice SM, ma non mi risulta che esista un analogo codice per Livigno... 
> Grazie mille per l'aiuto e spero di essere in grado di ricambiare

  La risposta la trova qui:  IL FORUM di INTRA SYSTEM 
saluti,
.

----------


## Giannicola Bonora

> La risposta la trova qui:  IL FORUM di INTRA SYSTEM 
> saluti,
> .

  Fantastico grazie mille! Tra i territori comunitari che non applicano la disciplina Iva comunitaria è citato Livigno e non San Marino, quindi ho risolto! 
E grazie per avermi fatto conoscere un interessantissimo forum... anche se non dovrei dirlo su questo forum  :Big Grin:

----------


## enginelas

scusatemi, mi inserisco: quindi semplice fattura non impobile e nessun ulteriore adempimento?
L'acquirente di Livigno non ha alcun onere o adempimento? 
se oggetto della cessione fosse una autovettura cambia qualcosa? 
vi ringrazio     

> Fantastico grazie mille! Tra i territori comunitari che non applicano la disciplina Iva comunitaria è citato Livigno e non San Marino, quindi ho risolto! 
> E grazie per avermi fatto conoscere un interessantissimo forum... anche se non dovrei dirlo su questo forum

----------

